
Tell HN: Looking to pass on the ownership of two open source projects - bramgg
I have two open source websites&#x2F;services that are semi-popular. I&#x27;m looking to pass on the ownership and domain names of these products to someone who I can trust to run them. If you&#x27;re interested in running one or both of them please let me know! My email is in my profile, or you can reply to this thread.<p>1) Hipster Domain Finder 2.0<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bramgg&#x2F;hipster-domain-finder<p>Uses Python 3 and Flask. Find short &amp; sweet single word domain hacks with Hipster Domain Finder. All domains listed should be available for registration. HDF has been used by hundreds of thousands of domain searchers. The website went down a few days ago, and I&#x27;ve received emails from people asking if it will go back up. Note: HDF uses Domainr&#x27;s old API, and needs to be updated to their new API (free).<p>2) 99 Haskell<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bramgg&#x2F;99haskell<p>Solve live Haskell coding problems based on H-99 in the browser to strengthen your understanding of the language. 99 Haskell is made entirely in Haskell, including Haskell based pre-processors for the HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. I&#x27;ve never put analytics on 99 Haskell, but I&#x27;m certain it&#x27;s had a significant amount of users. It&#x27;s one of the first results for people searching for Haskell problems on Google. Note that like HDF, 99 Haskell is down now but you can see a gif of it in action on the GitHub README.
======
bramgg
Clickable

[https://github.com/bramgg/hipster-domain-
finder](https://github.com/bramgg/hipster-domain-finder)

[https://github.com/bramgg/99haskell](https://github.com/bramgg/99haskell)

------
niij
I'd be interested. Are you still looking for someone to take over HDF?

~~~
bramgg
I haven't handed it over to anyone yet. Email me at hello@bram.gg :)

------
joojia
But you didn't explain why you want to do that

~~~
bramgg
Normally if I get tired of maintaining and paying for monthly hosting of
something I just let it die. In this case there are too many users of these
services for me to comfortably do that.

~~~
ahazred8ta
And about how much per month was each one?

~~~
bramgg
I don't know, I had them running on EC2 instances with a million other things.

Hipster Domain Finder could probably run for $10 a month on DO, and 99 Haskell
for $20 a month.

